# JoergSprave's Bullpup Crossbow/Slingbow Design/Plans?



## mholka (Jan 8, 2015)

Has anyone found the instructional video (not the demonstration video) for the Bullpup Crossbow (slingbow)? or the plans?

Here is the demonstration video:






I would love to build one of these and want to get the plans to add to my To-Build list!

JoergSprave - is a GENIUS!

--Martin


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

The proper place to find information about Sprave's designs and to sing his praises would his Forum. He does not participate here. Try theslingshot forum.com


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

That thing is awesome. Jorg is really good about responding to Emails from his fans, I would try that.


----------



## mholka (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks Pocket Shot.

Hey I assume that picture in your profile/avatar is a Pocket Shot. Looks cool. can you give me a link to read up on it?


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

That is one cool slingbow I see why you want to make it.


----------



## POI (Dec 5, 2014)

He is just a hoot. maybe a different forum... but same soul


----------

